# Cycle vs Algae (is my tank ready?)



## mkirby258 (Sep 10, 2008)

I recently just set up a 20 gallon community tank. It is a planted tank with a sand substrate. I set the tank up about 3 weeks ago, and have been adding plants here and there. About a weeks ago I added 5 red-finned tetras to the tank to help the cycling process along. 
...and here comes the algae. Yes, it has started, which is a little bit earlier then I was hoping for. I wanted my tank to be cycled before I got my algae crew. My question is, will otocinclus and SAE be ok to put in the tank will it is finishing up its cycle? Or should I just not worry about the algae until the tank cycles?
Why I have everyone's attention... What are your opinions on an algae crew? I like using otocincluss and SAEs. What do yall think: snails, shrimp, etc? I am not a fan of plecos.

Current Tank info:
20g long planted freshwater (sand substrate)
temp: 76
pH: 7.2
NH3: 0 - .25 (more towards 0)
nitrite: 2.0 (this is what Im worried about!)
Nitrate: 20

Thanks for you help 
-mk


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
ottos will not fair well in a newly cycled tank,it's two early
for them,if you had just transfered a fully old cycled filter over
then yeah it would have been ok.
how long are you keeping the lights on for,where is the tank placed,
like near a window perhaps?
beware of some of the SAE,don't buy the gold yellow coloured ones,
they will cause you no end of trouble when they get bigger.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

as willow said oto's do better in mature aquariums 6months to a year. I would not fret too much about algae until tank has cycled. You could cut back lighting to eight hours per day this will slow it some. There are all kinds of different things that appear in new aquariums bacteria blooms, algae blooms, all kinds of living organisims begin to appear. Don't change your filter till tank has cycled. If it becomes clogged or water flow decreases, then simply swish the filter material around in old aquarium water that you take out during water changes. Don't overfeed the fish once per day sparingly will not cause ammonia levels to rise. After the tank has cycled add fish SLOWLY too many fish added too soon and you will have to repeat the process. Most of this you may or may not know but Others reading these posts may gain something useful.


----------



## mkirby258 (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

you're very welcome,i hope your tank works out well.


----------



## flight50 (Sep 30, 2008)

hows your tank now. your nitrite level is kinda scary. and any ammonia isn't good. with both toxins in the tank,your fishes days are limited with every breath they take. a fishless cycle would have been better. i reset up my tank and i don't have a care in the world how much algae grows. i think it kinda cool actually. i don't have any plants either. don't want to invest money it them and have the toxins wipe them out as well. in a heavily planted tank, this won't matter as much. but i elect to use clippings from my plants to populate it.


----------



## mkirby258 (Sep 10, 2008)

Tank is great. Cycled and running tip top. Started adding more fish recently, and it is still holdin true. Parameters are perfect!


----------

